# How do we post..?



## rikkai (Jan 1, 2020)

New here and this place seems like a good forum! I can't figure out how to create a new post under the indexes however. The only time I saw the icon to post was under this thread. What am I missing?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

TAM requires that a new user post in this forum first. Then it will take the forum software a few minutes to approve your account for posting. I'm not sure how long it takes to be approved, so just check again on a thread in a bit.

Sadly, TAM had to do this to stop the spam bot attacks that were posting hundreds of threads a day.


----------

